# Link to GA16DE-T timeslips



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=79279

For everyone that wanted slips because dyno #'s weren't good enough here you go.

A little info. on tAnthony's car

B13 
Hot Shot kit
9 psi stock WG 
car weighs a little under 2200 lbs. quite a bit of weight reduction, JDM tranny. 
Street tires.


----------



## 200sxOuTKasT (Feb 24, 2003)

Thank you very much Wes :thumbup: I really appreciate this  I tried looking up ths SR20 forums about this Anthony person but I can't seem to find a thing about his car at all except that its a GA16DET, would you possibly happen to know? Thanks again for the link.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

200sxOuTKasT said:


> Thank you very much Wes :thumbup: I really appreciate this  I tried looking up ths SR20 forums about this Anthony person but I can't seem to find a thing about his car at all except that its a GA16DET, would you possibly happen to know? Thanks again for the link.


Read my post and the link.....


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

wes said:


> Read my post and the link.....


Wes, do you know what kind of dyno numbers his car puts down? Just curious.


----------



## 200sxOuTKasT (Feb 24, 2003)

Ah whoops, just noticed it was added heh, had to refresh, sorry bout that.


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

*something to look forward too...*

Very Nice, i can't wait to finish my setup and see what i get, i know it will be WAY more than James' prediction(see sig.) But i don't think i'll come close to what this guys is doing in the 1/4mile. 


But what kinda of times would he be getting if he had the same power numbers as Mike or wes?

Props for that guy


Dave


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

motivational1 said:


> Wes, do you know what kind of dyno numbers his car puts down? Just curious.


He has not dynoed the car, with talking to him I'm assuming 175-195 approx. The huge factor is the weight reduction, that car could easily see a low 13 high 12 with some slicks.


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

very impressive... the ga16de is really starting to earn some respect.
-dave


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

new time has been posted! wow!
this has got to be the record holder for the fastest GA16DE.
-dave


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Def. the fastest ET that I am aware of and by a large margin.


----------



## almera_n15_1999 (Sep 7, 2003)

Great timeslip there. I wonder how your B14 will do at the track. B13s are lighter right?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

wes, do you know if his JDM tranny has LSD?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

almera_n15_1999 said:


> Great timeslip there. I wonder how your B14 will do at the track. B13s are lighter right?


His car is lighter by a large margin. I will eventually get my car to the track, who knows when.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

almera_n15_1999 said:


> Great timeslip there. I wonder how your B14 will do at the track. B13s are lighter right?


actually I think the b14's are lighter.


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

James said:


> actually I think the b14's are lighter.


I just checked and the 2-door b13's are 2lbs lighter than the 200sx(both ga16de powered). However, the b14 4-door sedans are about 60lbs lighter than the b13 4-door sedan

Mitch


----------



## almera_n15_1999 (Sep 7, 2003)

i was thinking over here companies sell carpet for sound installs which is said to be light and flexible. I wonder if this could be used in the whole car as an alternative to stripping out the interior. Some people preffer a little comfort...


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Yeah usually they mean light as in light compared to other companies sound deadening but I'm not sure it will be lighter than the stock carpet. Maybe if you stripped the stock sound deadening material away AND the carpet and replace it with that stuff you're talking about it will probably be lighter but a little louder than stock still.


----------



## almera_n15_1999 (Sep 7, 2003)

Yeh well thats expected  . How about replacing a few of the panels with fibreglass copies, not really much lighter. might work


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

sorry may have been more than obvious!


----------

